# Timeshare fraud on Costa del Sol



## edmund (Sep 16, 2009)

The original posts here Fraudulent use of UK Address in Spain and Timeshare scam revealed using Courier Service to Spain reveal how a team of fraudsters are systematically targeting elderly and vulnerable people in the UK, often just after a bereavement, to sell them non-existent timeshare "opportunities". West Midlands fraud squad are investigating and a helpful firm in Spain has provided them with much useful information.

However, letters still arrive in the UK from *defrauded customers *sent to *Middleton Properties and Thornton Estates *which are passed direct to the Police. Most are hand-written and being sent by people who do not seem to have internet access. Therefore, if Forum members could* circulate the details *amongst elderly friends and family living in the UK they will *save a lot of pain *for *those targeted by these unscrupulous people*. Below is the latest post on the above blogs:-

_Thornton Estates now operate from a PO box in Benalmadena, Spain. Names associated with both companies Are..James Stevenson, Ross Todd, James Hurst (sales director),Robert Dell (accounts dept), Kara Newton,& Emma Arkley (administration). They use a fraudulent escrow account with a JD Management Services. They give the name of Mr John Downey as a prospective buyer. Hope this helps!_


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Its a shame that these people are still getting away with this, There needs to be more regulation between various EU countries with regard to this....

for a company like this .. do they come under UK or Spanish Law.. its a mess really


----------

